# I am disappointed



## northwoodsman

Thanks for the review. I had been looking at this one for a future purchase.


----------



## Bertha

A non-parallel tool rest is about the biggest deal killer I can think of on any lathe of any price. That really surprises me. I've been happy with my mini but if I go bigger, I'll likely look elsewhere. The smallest of the OneWays are within reach, I suppose.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Take it back and get the Harbor Freight version. It's the same lathe, just comes in a different color and with a parallel tool rest. Oh, and it's less that half the price…


----------



## CartersWhittling

Thanks for the review. I have a Jet Mini Lathe and have been very satisfied with it. My only complaint would be the tool rest has too soft a steel so it progressively becomes markered with small dents which eventually make it hard to slide your gouge across it nicely. But since the steel is soft you can easily file it smooth again.


----------



## Dusty56

How much did you pay for it and did you tell Jet that you would be returning it for another brand if they couldn't "fix" the problem for you ? 
The G3 out of round issue shouldn't be part of your Jet review , unless you've used it on another comparable lathe and it ran perfectly true.


----------



## richgreer

This is a well written and comprehensive review. Thank you.

This lathe is available from CPO tools for $899 plus shipping. I think it is interesting to compare this lathe with the Grizzly G0462, which I own and like very much. The Grizzly cost $545 plus $94 for shipping. It has a 2 hp motor and variable speed via a Reeves system. I won't go over all the specifications. However, I will say that even if they were the same price, I think the Grizzly has more to offer. In particular, I think the Jet's 3/4 hp motor is inadequate for larger bowls. As an FYI, I have turned a 12" bowl on my Grizzly.

I don't mean to "rain on your parade", but I find this comparison interesting and relevant.


----------



## reggiek

Funny, Jet is the lathe that most companies copy.

I have an older version and use it exclusively for longer spindles and metal spinning/turning - it has performed adequately for this….I also have a Powermatic 3520b - which I turn bowls, boxes and hollow forms on. The powermatic does not have the bed extension and that is a bit costly in my book.

I have heard good and bad about the HF model….the same with the grizzly…Their mid level lathes are built for weekend turners though and do not have the capacity nor the equipment for sustained turning that an advanced turner needs.

I do recommend that you make or purchase an aftermarket tool rests….the jet and even the powermatic stock rests are junk in my opinion….they will work but they are not comfortable or suitable for certain types of cuts. If you have access to a welder or small shop - it is cheap to get some round stock and have it welded to a post. If not - woodcraft…peachtree…etc…etc..all sell aftermarket rests that will do the trick.


----------



## thedude50

i got this lathe about 6 years ago. I do not have the tool rest problem you described the lathe is plenty strong hp rating on jet tools is always conservative. I have turned several bowls up to the lathes limit that is less than 12 inches and the motor has yet to have any trouble i also turned a 6 inch set of bed posts in 3 parts each. they turned out fine. this is a small lathe that has met all my needs and quality has never been an issue with any of the jet tools i own. I am not sure what the problem is that you are having with the extension arm but am sorry you are having this trouble.I know jet will work with you to resolve your issue and if they don't pm me and i will talk to my contact there and have resolved problems for others this way. as far as being surprised that jet is copied and that the harbor freight is the same lathe it is not the same lathe it is not made to jet specs it is very similar and yes a copy of the jet it is not made in the same plant as jet uses one mfg to make their stuff and they are exclusive this is not to say the harbor freight isn't a good deal because it is and someone should look at it closely when buying in this class as they should also look at the grizzly. remember though the hp ratings on the grizz is php and on the jet its nominal hp big difference apples to apples


----------



## Yeorwned

I love the comments where people try to talk you into believing that this is the same as a Horror Freight lathe…


----------



## b2rtch

I bought that exact same lathe (except paint ) from Harbor Freight for $179.00 on sale and with 20% rebate.
People who say that these are not the same lathes should provide some proofs.
I believe that they are the same lathes made in the same plant,like many other tools sold both by HF and other companies such as Jet.


----------



## thedude50

actually you should provide proof that it is the same. i know engineers at jet and they have assured me that it is not made in the jet plant. they acknowledge that its a copy and that it looks very similar they say its not the same lathe. i have worked with them 20 years and i believe them one thing for sure is the h f marketing is trying to make people believe they are getting jet or delta quality for half the price and this strategy is working. people actually believe they are getting the same tool for half the price. mine is here if you bring yours we can match them up part for part we will find the difference, i assure you i have already told you that jet runs a exclusive plant i have this on their word i have known them for a long time and i trust their word


----------



## Dusty56

I like the 90DAY warranty WITH Limitations on the HF lathe.
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

versus the 5 YEAR JET warranty : )


----------



## stevenhsieh

Looking at pictures is not accurate way to say its the same. You will have to compare them sided by side up close.


----------



## b2rtch

Where I live I have a Jet distributor on one side of the street and right across the street is Harbor Freight, they cannot get any closer.
When I am shopping, I "shop to death" examining,touching, playing with, comparing and asking question.
The last thing that I shopped for is the metal cutting band saw sold both by HF for @179.00 on sale and by Jet for over $400.00 also on sale. If these two saws are not made by the same people in the same factory, I am not American.
The same is true for many tools sold by Jet and other brand.
If you get think that you get more for your money by buying Jet or Grizzly products, I am glad for you, 
I rather buy HF.I have been a satisfied HF customer for well over 20 years.


----------



## Yurik

I have the same from Harbor Freight. I believe (I hope at least) that so called "Central Machinery" used lower quality materials. I noticed that excentic rod in tool rest holder bends when I try to overtight it. Plastic handles on tailstock fix and on toolrest parts are horrible. Other than that it works fine and very versatile.
I actually could not understand why normal (good) lathe priced so high, their tag starts from over $2000 and for Powermatic it is $4000. There is literally nothing special besides variable frequency motor, heavy cast iron, and good ball bearings. 
I think it is small production quantity and high demand (I sold my old $90 lathe on craigslist in 1 hour and had 6 requests). I actually called this starter lathe "lanchpad for projectiles"


----------



## jofm3

I spent some time as a buyer for Harbor Freight. There are many HF tools that are manufactured by larger name brand companies. However, NONE of those companies will share specs or tolerances in their manufacturing. HF (Central Machinery) has to provide the plan, material grade, specs and tolerances for the equipment being built. Not to say the equipment is shoddy, but the quality control is where the largest difference lies. 
This debate hits close to home for me. Most of my shop is made up of Jet equipment, but I do have a few HF pieces. Being a HF insider, I know that there are many great deals to be found in that store. But quality control has always been HF's downfall. Shop HF, but trial and error is part of the money saving experience.


----------



## MNgary

Update: I recently visited a Harbor Freight store with a 12×33 lathe on display. Long story short, ordering their tool rest base extension solved the problem that Jet was unable to resolve with two replacements.


----------

